# J. C. Higgins Rear Hub Tear Down



## mickeyc (May 10, 2016)

Not familiar with this type hub.  Any help in the tear down appreciated.  I have the bearings and axle out but the "innards" are a puzzle.  Don't seem to want to slide out of the hub.

Thanks.

Mike


----------



## CrazyDave (May 10, 2016)

they only slide out from one side.....


----------



## mickeyc (May 10, 2016)

Thanks for that.


Mike


----------

